# Natrasorb feels grainy in my body butter!



## ShariLynn (Jan 21, 2012)

I made a body butter this evening, and decided to try adding Natrasorb to it.  For 16 ounces of shea butter/oils I used 1/2 tsp Natrasorb (I didn't melt anything, just whipped the heck out of the butter & oil blend). Then I added the Natrasorb and whipped some more to incorporate it.  Then I added my essential oil blend and whipped some more.  When it was the consistency I wanted, I tested it on my skin.  It was definitely grainy.  Not coarse feeling, but a very fine grainy feeling.  As I rubbed it into my skin, the grainy feeling went away, as if the Natrasorb was being dissolved, and now there is a soft, silky feeling on my skin, which is nice.  But I hate that initial grainy feeling!  

Is there a trick to using the Natrasorb?  Should I have added it to my shea butter and oils before I started whipping?  Should I have melted the butter and used the ice bath technique instead of just whipping?  Should I have added it after the essential oils?  Really would appreciate some insights - thanks!


----------



## saltydog (Jan 21, 2012)

I haven't made body butter yet, but I've been looking into it. Perhaps the graininess was from the Shea and not the Natrasorb? 
I say that because most recipes seem to melt the Shea first and I was under the impression that this reduced graininess.


----------



## MsSharLee (Jan 21, 2012)

I had the same problem so I started using a mini wisk to mix my natrasorb with a enough oil to make a pourable slurry to insure it was all incorporated, then as I'm whipping the main batch I pour the slurry in ... no more lumps!


----------



## ShariLynn (Jan 21, 2012)

*Graininess in body butter*

Thanks for your responses!  I might have thought that the graininess was from the shea instead of the natrasorb, except I've made other butters from the shea just from whipping and not melting anything, and it wasn't grainy.  It has to be the natrasorb.  The idea of making a slurry and then adding it with the soft oils is good.  I will try this!


----------



## paillo (Jan 21, 2012)

i've had shea go grainy if it's been even slightly overheated. there's a high-melt-point shea i use in lip balms (because i never can get them right the first time and wind up remelting them). might be worth a try...

no idea about the natrasorb possibility. it's just tapioca starch, but i don't know how it holds up in butters... eager to hear others' thoughts!


----------

